# Salt fork questions



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

GOing to be at Salt FOrk this weekend. Haven't fished there before so need some advice. I've read some reports that the fish are there but not biting yet, hopefully that changes soon. What I need to know is 1.) where is there a near baitshop (staying at the campground, doubt marina there will be open and selling) to get some minnows. 2.) Does anyone know the rules about moving firewood? I assume the restrictions are still in place so where will I be able to get my hands on some dry firewood? Thanks all.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

I believe they're are several baitshops before you turn into the state park

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It depends on which way you&#8217;re coming from. Assuming you&#8217;d be coming in on 22, there&#8217;s only one bait shop. It&#8217;s right there near where you turn from 22 on to park road 1. They focus more on selling beer, but have always carried some bait. If you want a decent variety of bait, go past the normal exit on 77 and go up to Salt Fork Outdoors. They have a website with their address, it&#8217;s the next exit north. If you&#8217;re coming from the campground and going to get bait, you can take the back way. It&#8217;s faster, but either way is a long drive.

Edit: there is a drive through carry-out store on 22 that may carry bait. I wouldn&#8217;t count on much variety or quality, but I&#8217;ve never actually seen if or what they carry for bait.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

I believe the whole state is quarantined. Therefore, it is ok to bring in firewood. They usually recommend burning all that you bring. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

LindyRigger said:


> I believe the whole state is quarantined. Therefore, it is ok to bring in firewood. They usually recommend burning all that you bring.


If a whole state is in quarantine, wouldnt you NOT want to move firewood? I've always seen signs to not "move" firewood. Ive never seen them say you can. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

The campground is giving away firewood, it is stacked up in area C. Federal workers are cleaning up the downed trees from the storm last year. Don't try to get a pickup load. It is just for campers.


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys...hopefully I'll have something to post, if Iget to go. Just found out daughter may have whooping cough...that'll end this trip pretty quick.


----------



## casual_observer (Dec 14, 2012)

LindyRigger is correct. The entire state is quarantined, so you are able to move firewood around anywhere in Ohio. Sometimes you still see the "don't move firewood" signs around, but it is no longer illegal. 

Hope your daughter gets feeling better.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

If you are coming in of Rt. 22 just before you turn into the park Is a carryout on the right. Wont say the name tho. Brent has bait, cold beer, firewood. anything you will need!!!!


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

With the quarantine the whole state is "sick". Previously, only some counties were quarantined and others were clean and unaffected. Now all counties have a problem so it is ok to move wood from county to county. Better to check about moving wood across state lines though.
LindyRigger


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

I emailed DNR to find out what's up. I'm still confused a little, and I didn't need the whole explanation and scientific names of the ash borer, but the woman was just doing her job:

Thank you for contacting the Ohio Department of Natural Resources!

You inquiry has been forwarded to Ohio State Parks. 

Mr. Hitsman, the actual official oversight of the transporting of wood is now under the Department of Agriculture. I am sending you some links that has the current quarantines for transporting wood, as well as information that will help you know the need for using caution in transporting the wood in state parks. 
http://www.agri.ohio.gov/topnews/asianbeetle/
http://www.agri.ohio.gov/divs/plant/eab/eab-index.aspx
http://www.agri.ohio.gov/divs/plant/plant.aspx?div=plantpest.htm

The Ban for moving wood has been lifted in Ohio for Emerald Ash Borer, if you are using Ohio wood, and staying within Ohio to move it. 
However, Ohio's Department of Natural Resources and Department of Agriculture are trying to stop the spread of the Asian Longhorned Beetle, (ALB) also known as the Asian Cerambycid Beetle. It was also discovered in the United States in 1996, when it was found attacking maple and horsechestnut trees in New York City, and now has been found in Ohio.

Once introduced into an area, people unintentionally spread the beetle by cutting or trimming an infested tree and moving the wood elsewhere. To stop the spread of ALB, it is crucial for citizens to follow the quarantine procedures in infested areas and not move any regulated material, such as firewood, nursery stock, wood debris, or lumber. Citizens can also help stop the spread of ALB by allowing officials to access property for inspection and, if necessary, eradication work.

Because this pest has been confirmed in Clermont County, Ohio, please do not bring firewood from this county, or any surrounding counties, to any other county in Ohio or to any other state. 

Firewood is offered for sale at most Ohio State Parks or otherwise available from local private vendors near each park.

Again, thank you for contacting Ohio State Parks. I hope this information helps you understand the reasoning behind our recommendations for fire wood. Have fun camping! Jane


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's good that she sent that to you. Most people know about the ash borer, but not nearly as many are aware of the issues with the longhorned beetle.


----------

